# corey maggette = buff



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

damn this guy is built


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

*here*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I can so see him as an actor in a cheesy action film if he decides to give up basketball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If he played baseball, people would accuse him of juicing.

Man is pumped and ripped.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Just goes to show you that some hardwork goes a long way.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> Just goes to show you that some hardwork goes a long way.


Indeed. 

Amazingly built, with amazing athleticism.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

when he played at Duke.. 








He looks like a whole different person now


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Just like David Boston...Small in college, built now.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Just like David Boston...Small in college, built now.


Ya...

Look at Q...


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Holy crap. No wonder this guy is so ripped.


> Karen (Diamond Bar): Hi Corey: you're my favorite player! During the offseason, how many hours a day do you work out to keep your awesome physique? KAREN





> Corey Maggette: (Laughing) About four or five hours a day Monday through Friday. I start around 10 am and go to around 3 pm.


Maggette Chat Transcript


----------

